# four station desk



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

*First look*

I'm now working on a couple of desks for a Medical clinic. I've been working on this project for about 13 days now. I built this unit out of oak plywood and red oak lumber. I started this project by constructing the the upper portions first. I had to wait to receive my hardware before building the base cabinets. This set of desks is custom for the client, the first desk station on the left is 50" wide than there is (3) 40" wide stations one of the stations is going to house a computer. Each desk station will have file drawers, a pencil drawer and bulletin board/dry erase board. Another feature is an electrical outlet and over head light fixture as well as a large grommet for running wires for the phone system and computer gear. I was able to get the desk tops banded with oak today. I also attached the desk to the top sections before screwing the base sections to the upper section of the unit. Tomorrow I need to build the file drawer boxes. There will be 7 file drawers 4 pencil drawers and one space with double doors to hide the computer tower. I am kind of slow at this stuff, but I enjoy the challenge of a large project such as this. Wish me luck, this is my first commissioned project.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

559dustdesigns said:


> *First look*
> 
> I'm now working on a couple of desks for a Medical clinic. I've been working on this project for about 13 days now. I built this unit out of oak plywood and red oak lumber. I started this project by constructing the the upper portions first. I had to wait to receive my hardware before building the base cabinets. This set of desks is custom for the client, the first desk station on the left is 50" wide than there is (3) 40" wide stations one of the stations is going to house a computer. Each desk station will have file drawers, a pencil drawer and bulletin board/dry erase board. Another feature is an electrical outlet and over head light fixture as well as a large grommet for running wires for the phone system and computer gear. I was able to get the desk tops banded with oak today. I also attached the desk to the top sections before screwing the base sections to the upper section of the unit. Tomorrow I need to build the file drawer boxes. There will be 7 file drawers 4 pencil drawers and one space with double doors to hide the computer tower. I am kind of slow at this stuff, but I enjoy the challenge of a large project such as this. Wish me luck, this is my first commissioned project.


They look fabulous. Since you made so many, maybe I can sneak one away for my office. ';o)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

559dustdesigns said:


> *First look*
> 
> I'm now working on a couple of desks for a Medical clinic. I've been working on this project for about 13 days now. I built this unit out of oak plywood and red oak lumber. I started this project by constructing the the upper portions first. I had to wait to receive my hardware before building the base cabinets. This set of desks is custom for the client, the first desk station on the left is 50" wide than there is (3) 40" wide stations one of the stations is going to house a computer. Each desk station will have file drawers, a pencil drawer and bulletin board/dry erase board. Another feature is an electrical outlet and over head light fixture as well as a large grommet for running wires for the phone system and computer gear. I was able to get the desk tops banded with oak today. I also attached the desk to the top sections before screwing the base sections to the upper section of the unit. Tomorrow I need to build the file drawer boxes. There will be 7 file drawers 4 pencil drawers and one space with double doors to hide the computer tower. I am kind of slow at this stuff, but I enjoy the challenge of a large project such as this. Wish me luck, this is my first commissioned project.


A super looking job very nice desk


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

559dustdesigns said:


> *First look*
> 
> I'm now working on a couple of desks for a Medical clinic. I've been working on this project for about 13 days now. I built this unit out of oak plywood and red oak lumber. I started this project by constructing the the upper portions first. I had to wait to receive my hardware before building the base cabinets. This set of desks is custom for the client, the first desk station on the left is 50" wide than there is (3) 40" wide stations one of the stations is going to house a computer. Each desk station will have file drawers, a pencil drawer and bulletin board/dry erase board. Another feature is an electrical outlet and over head light fixture as well as a large grommet for running wires for the phone system and computer gear. I was able to get the desk tops banded with oak today. I also attached the desk to the top sections before screwing the base sections to the upper section of the unit. Tomorrow I need to build the file drawer boxes. There will be 7 file drawers 4 pencil drawers and one space with double doors to hide the computer tower. I am kind of slow at this stuff, but I enjoy the challenge of a large project such as this. Wish me luck, this is my first commissioned project.


I must of been sleeping and missed your desks projects. They look good. Very nicely done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

*more progress*

The desks are now assembled and I started fabricating the drawer fronts and doors.


















After realizing I made the doors wrong and couldn't use the concealed hinges that I wanted, I made another set.
These pictures show some in progress shots of what I did to accommodate the hinges I have.



















The parts are marked and ready for drilling for the hinge cups. I used my General drill guide a lot on this project.


















Most of the drawer boxes are finished and I am now in the middle of installing the fronts on the boxes and putting each drawer on slides in the desk.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

559dustdesigns said:


> *more progress*
> 
> The desks are now assembled and I started fabricating the drawer fronts and doors.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one who ever screws up. It looks like they are coming along nicely. Do you attach your desk tops to the uppers. I always did it that way because you had a good fit and it was easier to put them together if you had mounting boards on the desks. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.

God Bless
tom


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

559dustdesigns said:


> *more progress*
> 
> The desks are now assembled and I started fabricating the drawer fronts and doors.
> 
> ...


Tom, you guessed right, I attached the desk tops to the uppers it worked out great. If it ever needs to be refinished it will come apart by removing all the screws I used. You will notice I also posted the finished project in the blog section and project section. I was really busy and didn't get these posts until I delivered this piece. lol, thanks for your comments, Aaron


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

*Finished pictures, was just delivered.*

Here you see my four station desk inside the medical clinic, where it now reduced.



















I used Minwax special Walnut stain before a beautiful lacquer finish was applied by my friend and teacher, Mr. Lehman. Thanks to Mr. Lehman I was able to supply my client a set of desks with a first rate durable finish.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

559dustdesigns said:


> *Finished pictures, was just delivered.*
> 
> Here you see my four station desk inside the medical clinic, where it now reduced.
> 
> ...


Nicely done.

How did you join the 190" of top together to form a single top? Is each desk a single module? In the photo I can see no seams in the top.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

559dustdesigns said:


> *Finished pictures, was just delivered.*
> 
> Here you see my four station desk inside the medical clinic, where it now reduced.
> 
> ...


Brian, this is four separate desks, finished on both side in case they wish to separate or reconfigure these units. They just set next to each other, the client didn't want them bolted together. I made the tops flush with the sides of the desk so they would have that continuous look. The tops have a 3/4" mitered band of oak on three sides which also breakup the look. I ran the grain front to back to make it not look so long.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

559dustdesigns said:


> *Finished pictures, was just delivered.*
> 
> Here you see my four station desk inside the medical clinic, where it now reduced.
> 
> ...


Great work! Thanks for sharing….......

Mike


----------

